

YouTube dipping its toe into rentals... - blaiset
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/01/youtube-dipping-its-toe-into-rentals-but-users-may-balk.ars

======
TrevorJ
It will be interesting to see if they can manage the transition because, while
the underlying tech may be there, there is a pretty big branding gap for them
to overcome because youtube isn't traditionally known for providing a high-
quality viewing experience.

The quality of the image, the buggy flash player and the general clutter of
the site don't really hurt them when people are there to discover free, short
form video content but it's a _huge_ brand perception problem to overcome once
they start asking people to pay money and sit back on the couch to watch an
entire film.

